# Supercast won't launch



## dacoop2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, all. I hope this is the right forum. 

The 2009 Sunday Ticket Supercast is available to download. I loaded it on my work laptop (shhhh...keep a secret for me!) with runs XP. No difficulty there. Program launches fine.

However, when I load it onto my new personal laptop which uses Vista I can't get the program to launch. It shows the process is running in Task Manager, but the application isn't running. I've tried everything I can think of...disabling virus scan, adding the program to my allowed programs on McAfee...not sure what else I can do.

Is anyone else experiencing this? Any ideas? Besides replace Vista with XP? 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## HearsMusic (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm having exactly the same problem. I have uninstalled/reinstalled, Run as Administrator, etc etc etc. Will not run on Vista!

Worked last year just fine on my Vista laptop.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you tried this?



> try tapping alt then space then M and then any arrow key. The window should now be stuck to your mouse to be moved someplace on screen nicely.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Have you tried this?


Same problem as other reported and your trick doesn't work. I though that was if the Supercast showed up on the task bar but you couldn't get the window to appear, I don't see it on the task bar. I just got a new laptop that came with Vista 64 Home Premium, same OS that my desktop is running, and it comes up there no problems.


----------



## dacoop2 (Feb 6, 2007)

At the suggestion of someone on another thread, I created a separate logon account on my Vista laptop. Installed it to that account and it launches fine! Makes no sense, but I've already spent a ton of time trying to figure it out so I'm waving the white flag. :lol:


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. It runs fine on my XP desktop, but not on my Vista laptop. The process starts, but the application never opens and doesn't show up on the task bar. There is another item in the FAQ that could be related to this:

The SUPERCAST™ interface doesn't seem to complete loading. What can I do to fix this? 
This could be because of anti–virus/security software you have installed on your computer. Some security programs might interpret the launch of Supercast™ as a pop–up. If you disable pop–ups and ads through your anti–virus/security software (not just in your browser), you should get SUPERCAST™ service to work. Once you have SUPERCAST™ launched and it's working, you should be able to turn security back on. You also might consider making DIRECTV SUPERCAST™ an exception site that doesn't get the anti–virus/security rules applied to it.

However, I couldn't find any settings in my Norton anti-virus/security that would help with this. I don't want to create a separate user account for this, so I'll hope that there is some other solution.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

One thing to try is upgrading Adobe Air outside of Supercast. Then reinstall Supercast. (Probably makes the most sense to uninstall Supercast first.)

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> One thing to try is upgrading Adobe Air outside of Supercast. Then reinstall Supercast. (Probably makes the most sense to uninstall Supercast first.)
> 
> Good luck,
> Tom


I just uninstalled AIR and Supercast. I reinstalled AIR from the Adobe site and then reinstalled Supercast. Unfortunately, I get the same result.


----------



## dacoop2 (Feb 6, 2007)

I literally tried everything I could think of. Added the program to my allowed program list on McAfee. Installed AIR before installing Supercast. I even checked the box to have it run in "compatibility mode", uninstalled AdAware and Spyware Blaster...nothing worked. But it works when I run it under a different log on. It's baffling. I have DirecTV2PC and that works fine on my main account. 

I sent a note to DirecTV but never heard anything back. If enough people write them maybe they'll look into it. Who knows.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

dacoop2 said:


> I literally tried everything I could think of. Added the program to my allowed program list on McAfee. Installed AIR before installing Supercast. I even checked the box to have it run in "compatibility mode", uninstalled AdAware and Spyware Blaster...nothing worked. But it works when I run it under a different log on. It's baffling. I have DirecTV2PC and that works fine on my main account.
> 
> I sent a note to DirecTV but never heard anything back. If enough people write them maybe they'll look into it. Who knows.


OK, I'll write to DirecTV, too.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

I gave in and tried to install this in a newly created user account on the same Vista machine. That worked fine. I'd still prefer to run this from my regular user account on the machine, but I at least have a workaround for now.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey - trust the 20 year IT guy here 

(I'm the one that suggested the new user account)


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

I did contact DirecTV about the Vista issue. They have been very responsive (two emails and two phone calls). They confirmed today that this is a bug that they are working on fixing.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

This problem still has not been fixed. I have been using Supercast on Vista in a separate user account all season. I decided to try today to uninstall and reinstall it in my regular user account. I still get the same problem -- the application doesn't launch, although the process does start. There is no application in the task bar or in the Applications tab of the System Monitor. There is a Supercast.exe process running. If I log into a special account I created just for Supercast, it works fine.


----------

